# Analog in 3 Punkt, (aus, zu, auf)



## Xebi (29 Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit ein Stellventil das nur per Modulation „Relais Auf“ oder „Relais Zu“ gesteuert werden kann, mir aber eine Rückmeldung von zu nach auf über ein Poti Analog gibt zu steuern. 

Ich finde in WagoAppBuildiungHVAC nur einen Analog3Point der die Laufzeit berechnet und nicht wirklich rückgeführt werden kann.

Ich hätte das gerne es so, das dass „Relais auf“ solange angesteuert wird bis mir der Poti Rückmeldet sollwert erreicht. Als Beispiel 50%

Ich möchte einfach das Soll Signal 0 bis 100% mit dem Ist Signal des Poti 0 bis 100% vergleichen und diese Differenz soll dann meine Relais in Richtung auf oder zu Steuern.

Viele Grüße und danke !


----------



## Benjamin (29 Juli 2019)

Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wo jetzt das Problem liegt.

Du hast einen 3 Punkt-Regler für die Ventilsteuerung über Auf/Zu/Stop. So weit ist alles in Ordnung.

Die tatsächliche Position bekommst du über das "Poti" als 0..100 % in die Steuerung zurück.

Jetzt kommte es darauf an, ob dein 3-Punkt-Regler zwei Eingänge für Sollwert und Istwert (= "Poti") hat oder ob hier nur die Regelabweichung vorgegeben wird (Sollwert - Istwert = Regelabweichung).

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## Xebi (29 Juli 2019)

Der FbAnalog3Point wandelt einen analogen Stellwert in ein 3-Punkt-Signal. Der Stellantrieb hat die Zustände AUS, AUF und ZU. Die Berechnung der Stellwerte erfolgt dabei dynamisch.
Konfigurationsparameter
Die Konfigurationsstruktur „typConfigAnalog3Point“ enthält folgende Parameter:
 „.rHysteresis“ definiert die Schalthysterese für das 3-Punkt Signal. Die Hysterese sorgt dafür, das der Motor bei kleinen Änderungen der Eingangsstellgröße nicht taktet.
 „.tMaxRunTime“ definiert die maximale Laufzeit des Stellantriebes.
 „.tOverride“ definiert die Zeit, die der Ausgang übersteuert wird, wenn die berechnete Endlage erreicht wird. (Die Übersteuerung dient zur Positionssynchronisation)
 „.xLimitSwitch“ gibt vor, ob die Endlagenschalter für „geöffnet“ und „geschlossen“ überwacht werden sollen.

Der Wert am Eingang „rInput" wird in eine Laufzeit für das Stellventil umgerechnet.
Innerhalb des Bausteins wird die Position des Motors gespeichert und am Ausgang „rY“ ausgegeben.
Unterscheidet sich der Wert am Eingang „rInput“ vom Ausgang „rY“ um die eingestellte Hysterese, wird je nach Vorzeichen der Antrieb über die Ausgänge „xOpen“ und „xClose“ angesteuert.
Die Rückmeldung der Endlagenschalter kann über ein ODER-Glied mit dem Eingang „xLimitSwitch“ verbunden werden.
Eine Störung der Endlagenschalter wird bei Aktivierung der Überwachungsfunktion


Der obere Text ist ein Auszug was der Baustein macht den ich gefunden habe.

Nein leider hab ich auf die Schnelle keine Baustein gefunden der das liefert was du gerade beschrieben hast Benjamin. Aber genau was du beschrieben hast suche ich ! 😉


----------



## Benjamin (29 Juli 2019)

Ah ok. Der Baustein hat keinen Eingang für die tatsächliche Position, sondern berechnet sich diese über eine zuvor zu paramrierende Laufzeit.

Kenne mich in der Bibliothek nicht so gut aus. Unter www.oscat.de findest du aber eine Bibliothek mit HYST_3 als Dreipunktregler.


----------



## GLT (29 Juli 2019)

Xebi schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Möglichkeit ein Stellventil das nur per Modulation „Relais Auf“ oder „Relais Zu“ gesteuert werden kann


Der Verwirrung halber - ist das jetzt ein 3P-Stellantrieb oder wird tatsächlich PWM benötigt?

Da der Antrieb die Position rückmelden kann, ist es doch trivial, einen Positionsregler zu platzieren, dessen Aufgabe schlicht die Ventilposition auszuregeln ist - seinen Sollwert bekommt er von der Regelung der eigentlichen Regelstrecke.

Der angesprochenen FB arbeitet mit einer internen Positionsberechnung aufgrund parametrierten Laufzeiten u. angesteuerten Fahrbefehlen - Einsatzzweck sind "dumme" Mischermotoren ohne Rückmeldung.


----------



## Xebi (30 Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte keinen verwirren von euch ! Merke gerade das ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe. Ich versuche es einfacher

Problem: Ventil fährt auf und zu über zwei Relaiskontakte, Relais AUF oder Relais ZU. Oder keine Bewegung = kein Relaiskontakt geschlossen. Diese drei Befehle kann ich nur geben, bekomme aber Analog über Poti eine Position des Ventil. 

Natürlich am liebsten auch eine Deathzone um den Sollwert zur Istwertposition damit die Relais nicht dauernd bei einer kleinsten Stellgrößenänderunf schalten


----------



## Benjamin (30 Juli 2019)

Wie gesagt. In der OSCAT gäbe es einen fertigen Baustein.
Ansonsten besteht die Funktion eigentlich auch nur aus zwei Vergleichern + Hysterese.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Juli 2019)

Hallo Xebi,

gibt es in der Bibliothek, in der du den "FbAnalog3Point" gefunden hast, auch einen "FbContinuousDriver"?
Wer lässt sich eigentlich bei Wago so verschiedene Bezeichnungen für artverwande Funktionen einfallen?


----------



## Xebi (1 August 2019)

Hallo Dagobert!

Ja den gibt es, aber der gibt mir nur ein Analogsignal als WORD oder REAL aus. Keine BOOL Ausgänge womit ich die Relais steuern könnte!


----------



## MFreiberger (1 August 2019)

Moin Xebi,

vielleicht noch eine kleine Funktion schreiben, die anhand von Stellwert und Stellwertrückmeldung vom Ventil zwei Bits ansteuert:
Öffnen und Schließen. Diese dann Freigeben, wenn sich der Wert der Rückmeldung nicht im Fenster +/- x vom Stellwert befindet?

Also:
Antriebsansteuerung (wenn sich die Position nicht im fenster befindet) + Rückmeldung > Stellwert = Ventil schließen
Antriebsansteuerung (wenn sich die Position nicht im fenster befindet) + Rückmeldung < Stellwert = Ventil öffnen

VG

MFreiberger


----------

